# Samba & XP Home client



## squatter (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been using Samba for a long time to file serve for an XP Pro PC which has just died.  I have moved the printer to my FreeBSD server (using CUPS) & am now using an XP Home laptop until situation is rectified.  I would now like to leave the printer on the FreeBSD box.

I use Samba configured as a workgroup & it has always worked fine from my XP Pro PC but I am perplexed about XP Home.  I know it has been kneecapped to prevent domain stuff but I simply can not get it to access Samba (workgroup, security = user).  I have same login names on all boxes & have a preference to use a custom password on my Windows guest account.  This has always worked fine even when I have used the same laptop in a corporate environment.  I use the passworded guest account on XP Home to share stuff more safely - again when occasionally connecting to corporate network.

XP Home keeps prompting for a username and password.  My common username and password just does not work.

BTW, I am printing fine using internet printer sharing via CUPS but want file sharing to work & prefer printer to appear as std. Windows printer via Samba.

Does anyone know the sequence of events when XP Home tries to connect to an SMB server as it works fine off the (now dead) XP Pro system ?


----------



## ale (Aug 10, 2009)

Is the xp home pc using something like "Simple File Sharing"?
If I remember it's somewhere in "Folder Options".


----------



## squatter (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it always uses this but I didn't think this comes into it when you are trying to mount from a share located somewhere else.  I thought Simple File Sharing applied to what you shared to others.


----------

